# Drop down bed



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi, I'm thinking of buying an Adria vision I 647 and wonder if the bed can be elevated fully made up with a duvet and pillows. It looks like very little space is available so comments from owners would be appreciated (together with any other problems :wink: )
Cheers G


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I have just had a chat with a colleague who has confirmed that this van will allow the bed to be elevated whilst it is made up.

We have a 647 in stock your more than welcome to see, if you do then your also welcome to bring some bedding 

If you need any help, by all means let us know.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

*Adria Vision 647*

Hi Chris, thanks for the information- we are very interested and my wife had contacted Andy? who was finding out a p/ex cost. Things seem to have gone quiet from your end, we would appreciate a call.
Thanks Glyn


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I have spoken to Andy a few days ago, and I have been informed that he has now spoken to you.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

HI,

I have a Vision 677SP and I must say Adria are good. Their achilles heel is their hapless band off dealers. Anyway, I expect the bed on ours will be the same as ours. It is held up by a strap, rather like a seat belt. You can extend this strap to accommodate bedding. I would expect it would be sufficient for your pillows. We have adjusted it to take our daughter's duvet - we keep her pillows on our own, fixed, bed.

Make sure your contract to purchase is OK - our dealer ripped us off to the tune of £1,000. We are going to take him to court . dreadful little man


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Bacchus - sorry you have had a bad experience with an Adria dealer, but don't tar them all with the same brush - ours is great. Very helpful, reliable and nothing too much trouble.

Sue


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Dealers only sell the product that Adria manufactures, and these are all individual business' and will offer different levels of service as a consequence. This has no correlation with the product Adria produce, nor reflects on the abilities of other dealers. There will always be good dealers and bad dealers.

I would reccomend contacting Adria to express your concerns; they will also want to protect the Adria image and will want to ensure all Adria customers recieve a good level of service.

We are Adria dealers ourselves and pride ourselves on the level of service we offer.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I must apologise for appearing to tar all Adria dealers with the same brush. I've had useful advice from Premier through this forum and Chelston who do my warranty work have been brilliant. No it's just one dealer I'm complaining about.

In fairness to Adria, they have sorted out some problems for me. However, they must have had other complaints about this dealer - and it's a pity that they could not step in and sort out my main issue.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bacchus

Under the circumstances, I think it would be a good idea to post your opinions about this poor dealer experience in the "Company Reports" forum. This way there will be no reflection on Adria dealers as a whole and other members can be forewarned.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I stand corrected. Unfortunately, I can not give details of the dealer until after any court case. I will therefore withdraw from this forum.


----------

